# Royal Holiday Vacation Club One Day Sale 1/31/2008



## icydog (Jan 30, 2008)

*I received a notice from Royal Holiday about a one day sale. Do you think it means a reduction in points as well or just food and services?*​ 
*The email:*​ 
Take advantage of this chance to discover all the novelties of the *All-inclusive In & Out* system 
of the *Park Royal Hotels & Resorts*, 
which provide exclusive benefits both on and off hotel premises such as:​ 
- Free movie tickets 
- Boxed lunch to enjoy on your excursions
- Free room service
- Recreational activities for the whole family
- Light menus 
- Gourmet dinners
- Themed dinners 7 nights a week
- Special discount at the SPA
- Dinner for 2 persons off hotel premises
- Free admission and VIP service at famous discos​ 

*                                                                                                                         Discounts and special offers in:* 

- Señor Frog’s
- Carlos’n Charlie’s
- Bubba Gump
- Pat O’Brians
- Outback Steakhouse
- Hooters
- Coco Bongo
- Daddy’O
- Bulldog Café
- The City
- Sr. Frog’s​ 

January 31st from 6:00 to 10:00 pm (CST) 

1 800 961-1810
​


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 30, 2008)

What's on sale? Did they discount the A-I fees???


----------



## icydog (Jan 30, 2008)

Joe,
I don't know what's on sale. That's what I am trying to find out.


----------



## vettebuf (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, guys. I just called RHC to find out about the sale. If you have a "week" account, you can get a free upgrade but only between February and April for this year. I believe that the rep (Adrian) said that you would only have to pay points for 5 nights to get 7 but I wasn't listening too closely while he talked about points since I don't have them. 

I was hoping that they were going to lower the AI per diem cost but no such luck. It might have caused me to switch the Hyatt Cancun rez we have for July.


----------



## icydog (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you notice that they only have last minute sales that nobody can use.  How is anyone supposed to get time off from work, arrange for house or pet sitters, and make airline reservations in a two month timeframe.  I am retired and it is impossible for me. The airfare would be prohibitive for Spring Break if I waited to buy it now. And of course RHC doesn't let you take advantage of sales with already booked reservations. As my husband would say, "they are giving us the sleeves from their vests"


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 17, 2008)

*Is It worth buying Wyndam points?*

Posted in the wrong place. Sorry?


----------

